
How to install GalliumOS on a chromebook using Chrx - connorcodes
https://write.privacytools.io/connor/how-to-install-galliumos-on-a-chromebook-using-chrx
======
djbeadle
Can anyone recommend a small, durable Chromebook (or other laptop) that plays
well with Linux? The Dell XPS-13 looks amazing but that’s a little over my
budget at the moment.

I’ve been coding on an iPad Pro via SSH but would like to have a full Linux
desktop environment.

~~~
sneak
What editor do you use? How do you cope with lack of ESC? Are you using vim
with the jj insert mode trick?

I ask because I would really like to make this work but haven’t found the
sweet spot yet.

~~~
djbeadle
In Vim

CTRL + [

is the same as pressing the escape key, it took me a couple days, but now it
doesn’t bother me in the slightest.

I’ve been using a combination of (Python shell & IDE), Working Copy (Git, can
monitor and commit changes a folder in your iCloud Drive which Pythonista can
also access), and Termius for ssh.

I’ve been trying to figure out how to fit Buffer (editing files on remote
server via ssh) into my workflow but haven’t yet.

It’s not perfect, but I like traveling with my iPad more than my MacBook Pro
because it’s smaller and as an added bonus I can also edit photos from my DSLR
on it.

~~~
djbeadle
Whoops, I meant to say that I’ve been using Pythonista (which is a Python
shell & basic IDE)

------
digikazi
Thank you for that. My chromebook is fast approaching the end of its life and
will stop getting updates, so I found that quite useful!

